# ratio of going out! skid steer vs salt spreader????



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

Another question for you guys?????? If you have salt spreaders and skid steers, what's the ratio of these being used ... My thoughts are spreaders go out... before, during and after storm.... bobcats are during and after events......The subs I was working for said the salt spreaders went out 28 times for at least 8hrs... $75 hr ............... I have 2 f350 4x4 trucks that I can put spreaders in and work... skid steers are $75hr and so is the spreaders.... A lot cheaper to go the spreader way... now maybe??????? investing and return.... granted I can use the skid steer for other stuff in my landscaping, grass cutting and my brother can use it on demoliton work.... Just think this fall where I need to be at money wise...... Thanks to everybody that takes part in my threads!!!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would definitely go with the skidsteer! You know what would work real well? A Bobcat 863. I think I saw one for sale in the used equipment forum.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

With a skidsteer you need a trailer,does it stay on the job,or trailering. Insurance, Operator,The salt eats these things up if you're trailering. Plus sometimes it's tricky during a snowstorm. Depending on who you're plowing for, you might be able to work out a deal per pound or ton on salting. Hope I haven't confused you more. Good Luck!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm confused, maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet or maybe I've had too much but I don't understand the question. Help me help you


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Not to put words in his mouth, but I believe he wants to know whether to purchase a skidsteer or a salter for use next season. Also which one will make him the most on his investment. Yes, there are a lot of unknown variables here, but he did say he could use the skid all year round. Hope that sums it up correctly.


----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1025171 said:


> I'm confused, maybe I haven't had enough coffee yet or maybe I've had too much but I don't understand the question. Help me help you


I have only so much money to invest this fall..I have 2 trucks that I could put spreaders on... buy 2 smaller loaders or 1 large one for loading trucks or large push box... The general investment is more with the skid steer or 2 of them ... I get $75hr for skid steer's or spreading for each unit....

If you own a skid steer and a spreader... which unit make you more money per event/ season....

I know it's kind of a crappy/ stupid question maybe.... the spreaders are cheaper, easier maint work, but only good for 3 months of work.. in kansas city..out of the year... The skid steer is good for all year around but more investment money is required.......


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I would say a skid steer would show a larger return on ur investment, you can use it 365 days a year, just sub the salting out to someone else Not sure if that helps


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

depending on how you do it and where you are salting can be big $$$$$$$$ and the initial invest is very small. maybe if you bought a spreader in the fall you could make enough to help purchase a skid by next spring and really have the best of both worlds.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I would go the spreader route. You'll spread more than you'll push and that being said you'll get more hours with less initial outlay, assuming you already have the trucks and dont need a skidsteer for summer work.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

The only problem is that I want to say spreader here but you can spread a lot of properties in and hour. Where as to get a few hours work in a skid in minimum. 

If you are in a place that gets alot of good large snow falls then skid sounds like you will get more work. If you get alot of events then spreader would look like its a better bet

Skid is a big investment... you have to work it and an example this year for me would be something that I normally put 200 hours on I put 22 this year. but I also spread about 1/4 the product this year. 

To minimize the risk I would go with spreader. That is also not something anyone can just go rent either. You cant go get a spreader for a days rental like a skid.


Dont forget sometimes a broke sub is the best sub cause they need the work to pay the bills... so whoever you work for might be looking for some guarenteed employees also but having you get more payments


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Get both!... you can start by buying a good used skid for less then $15K and a good used spreader for under $3K... both of them combined should be able to pay for themselves in the first winter season! You can use the skid during the summer months making $. You've bought your equipment so you can depreciate the spreader and skid on this years taxes. Run them the following year and its ALL profit for you! Then buy another spreader for the other truck if you need 2 spreaders.
HIH


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got two skidsteers and I can honestly say I make a lot more money sanding. Sanding- investment 3.5- 7k ss 8k - 45k. ins, 
trailer, maint. etc. But if you've got money to burn get both.It's 
funny how once you buy one you wonder how you did without.
Another problem is all the attachments available for ss,its addictive,
I could open a rental center with my "collection"


----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

I just wanted to say thanks for info!!!!!!!!! YOU GUYS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

So what have you decided?


----------



## AmesLandscaping (Jan 4, 2008)

I want both..............  We just picked up a john deere gator today... did some horse trading and ended up with it... super nice unit... If I can sell it for what I need out of it , I will be closer to my goal....... The gator is in the forsale section... I will have pics tomorrow...... It's funny...... everubody is so gun-ho about 2 speed's.... I have never used one for snow work.............. I would think it would be hard on the machine while pushing... great for travel.... I am sure that 's what they want it for... My case I am a hourly worker... not in any real big super hury... they will work us till the point we have to call another person to switch out... machines never stop if I can supply operators ....... really want a bobcat s250,s300, s330 or jd 260,270,280, 328,330,332, case 75,85,95 xt..... or gehl 7810? or mustang is the same machine.......new holland ls190........... or just 2 smaller machine would be cool......????????????? Guess when fall get's here I will see how much money I haved saved up...


----------

